# Replacing an SBS Domain



## lif0 (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have been handed the task of upgrading an 2003 SBS environment to a 2008 SBS with new hardware. I have looked into migration but it looks like it can quickly turn into a hairy situation. Since this place only has 6 users I'm deciding to just build out a new domain and rejoin all of the machines to this new domain. Of course I will backup the profiles, email, etc. My question is this: Can I use the same server name, domain name, IP address, Netbios name, etc of the new server? Should I anticipate any issues by doing so?


----------



## geek117 (Nov 12, 2010)

I actually just recently did exactly what you're talking about, with a few minor modifications (I used 2003 Standard --> 2008 Standard... your SBS migration will be a bit different, and definitely more involved).

Here is the back story:

I had a relatively large domain, where the server was running a SQL Server hosting an application. I needed to upgrade the app, install a new server, and upgrade from 2003 to 2008 all in one shot.

Solution: Run a 3rd copy of Server 2008 on a laptop.

Current Server: Server A
Laptop Server: Server B
New Server: Server C

I ran ADPREP, did DCPROMO, and transferred FSMO roles from A --> B --> C

HOWEVER, you need to rename the old server and the new server in the process, making sure to set the correct Hostname and IP address PRIOR TO RUNNING DCPROMO ON THE NEW SERVER!!! But in order to do this, you must REMOVE A as a domain controller (running dcpromo on A), and rename the box/reassign the IP to... basically anything else prior to setting this up on the new box.

Please see my other post here for more info:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/981792-updating-2003-2008-a.html

EDIT: I must warn you... if you plan on implementing SBS2008, make sure you give it a C: partition of at least 120gb, as the server log files will fill up that space rather quickly. But DEFINITELY DEFINITELY DEFINITELY configure Exchange to store your data and log files on a separate partition.


----------

